# Flickr - Free and Paid



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2013)

Website address: http://www.flickr.com/

Cost: Free & Paid Services Available

Lightroom plug-in available: Built-in to Lightroom, and also Jeffrey's more advanced plug-in

Please feel free to share your reviews and comments below


----------



## jndm (May 21, 2013)

So Flickr just launched new design and also new plans. The old design was quite oldschool, but in fact I liked it more than new one. Time to find alternative?


----------



## snerd (Jun 18, 2013)

jndm said:


> So Flickr just launched new design and also new plans. The old design was quite oldschool, but in fact I liked it more than new one. Time to find alternative?


Does anyone else even come near their 1TB of storage?!


----------

